# CPUsed service sucks!



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

I was most dissappointed with the level of service that i received when I was at CPUsed yesterday! What a bunch of crappy people - especially Matt, whom seemed to be the incharge salesman..

I was looking to purchase the Ipod Shuffle, and Matt told me that they were out. I then asked him where is the closest place in town to buy one - he tells me to go to California - what an idiot! He also told me that CPUsed is the first store to have access to the Shuffle - so dont bottle trying to find elsewhere in the city. I stood there and called Futureshop, and they said they have 50 in stock! 

In addition, I wanted to also buy a MicMouse from them - and wanted the white mouse and not the black one.. and as it turns out, they were out of the white, but he said that orders should be coming in any day.. I then asked him if I can take the model that is on display - which is white.. He flattly refused! What crappy service!!!

I'll be glad when Apple opens it store and just wipe out CPuseless store...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

If they sold you the last of what they didn't have,
how would they sell more of what the didn't have .....   


oh!?!
.................nevermind!  

(jjking)

IMHO - the Apple Stores taking over the world is not a good thing, al a 1984


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> and wanted the white mouse and not the black one.. and as it turns out, they were out of the white, but he said that orders should be coming in any day.. I then asked him if I can take the model that is on display - which is white.. He flattly refused! What crappy service!!!


Um, I don't know what you generally expect, but no dealer is under the obligation to sell you their demo units. I have yet to find a Mac store that will glady sell you their demo units. Refusing to sell you a demo is far from "crappy service" as you so put it. Demo units are there to show off to clients, not sell to the first customer who wants one but the store doesn't have them in stock.

Oh, and FYI - the reason he probably gave you a smart ass response about the iPod Shuffle is because you asked him a stupid question. You don't waltz into a store, find out they don't have any of a certain item you're looking for, and then ask them where to find them at their _competitors_. I thought that was just common sense for the most part.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Lars said:


> Oh, and FYI - the reason he probably gave you a smart ass response about the iPod Shuffle is because you asked him a stupid question. You don't waltz into a store, find out they don't have any of a certain item you're looking for, and then ask them where to find them at their _competitors_. I thought that was just common sense for the most part.



I would think that good customer service would imply that you want to help the customer. If I go to a store that tells me they don't have stock but know someone who does, i'd respect them a lot more then someone who tells me to fly to the otherside of the country - thats just rude. Why would you ever buy anything from a store that's rude to customers???? Even if you don't want to tell me where else I can buy it, don't make me feel like a complete moron for asking. I believe that's common sence in customer service is it not?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I never shop at CPUsed for this reason.. they're jerks. Smart-assed, know-it-all jerks. There may be a nice guy here or there, but for the most part my experience has been just like this.

FYI, if you're looking for a Shuffle, CompuSmart, Futureshop and Bestbuy all seem to have them in stock.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I concur. Some CPUsed staff are smart-assed jerks. And they got me last time by advertising on their daily updated website that iPod shuffles were in stock where in reality they weren't. 

I know there have been numerous discussions about Apple resellers here but as much as I want to support the local economy, I can't wait until the Apple Store opens in Yorkdale. The few times I was at Apple Stores in the States, I had nothing but great service from staff that seem to enjoy being there. Smiles all around.

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I have to chime in and voice my support for CPUsed.
I go there whenever I need something.

They have never been anything less than friendly to me.
Even when I'm buying some small "dinky " little item, I still get the same service as if I were buying a whole system.

Too bad about your experience though.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Lars said:


> Oh, and FYI - the reason he probably gave you a smart ass response about the iPod Shuffle is because you asked him a stupid question. You don't waltz into a store, find out they don't have any of a certain item you're looking for, and then ask them where to find them at their _competitors_. I thought that was just common sense for the most part.


Remind me to avoid any service establishments you work at. 

You know something, in business nobody has to do anything, but those business people that understand what customer service means, those are the ones that are successful.

I'm annoyed at your response because that was the exact question I would have asked... and if I had received that same response I would have told him to kiss my ass and they would never, ever get any of my business again. On top of that I would go out of my way to make sure that everyone I knew would avoid that establishment.

This isn't the first time I've heard of this kind of event from these guys... I am reluctant to ever go there and get abused because they failed to have stock. Seriosuly their lack of stock on a particular item does not give them the right to abuse/belittle a customer asking for a product or where they can get a product.

Grow up.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If you get the chance, or are in the area, check out Carbon Computing (if you haven't already). My experience there has been good, as with my parents.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sander said:


> I concur. Some CPUsed staff are smart-assed jerks. And they got me last time by advertising on their daily updated website that iPod shuffles were in stock where in reality they weren't.
> 
> I know there have been numerous discussions about Apple resellers here but as much as I want to support the local economy, I can't wait until the Apple Store opens in Yorkdale. The few times I was at Apple Stores in the States, I had nothing but great service from staff that seem to enjoy being there. Smiles all around.
> 
> ...


 I can't agree more. My frist dealings with them was when I was shopping my new laptop. I asked a simple question about price and all I got was something in the neighbourhood of "Did you not know Apple Dealers only sell as listed price?". Suffice to say I ended up buying my pb somewhere else. Waited for a long time for someone to help me. Basically I think their attitude is show up ask for what you need, pay money and go. Gotta say I won't be shopping there anymore either.


----------



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

*Poor customer service means ZERO business*

Let's jsut make this clear - I was expecting them to be a lot more helpful than they were. They didnt even attempt at anytime to even try to help me.... It was more holier than thou attitude - they had 5 people working there for goodness sake!

Eg on the mouse, they could have just said, "sorry sir, we are not able to sell you the store model, however, if you would like, I can take your number and let you know as soon as one is available." rather than "sorry, that's not for sale" and then he went for the counter, and didnt even bother talking to me after.. Thanks Matt for nothing!! You were a complete as*hole

I left the store feeling completely diguisted as if I did something wrong!  

Never again CPUsed!


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm still looking for a reseller that i can stand dealing with. I'm stuck buying from Apple direct and big companies like direct dial and cdw. So far any dealings i've had smaller mac guys hasn't been great. I'd just like a place that appreciated my business, if I want to be treated like crap I'd go to futureshop (even though i can't get a mac there anymore)


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

I usually deal with Carbon Computing, and although they did piss me off once at their old location (sold me a used powerbook with a useless battery - I had to argue with the manager until he gave me another battery). But I've had some bad service at CPUSED too.

Recently a friend of mine recommended http://www.centurygraphic.com/ ... I haven't been yet, but I did call and ask if they had the new isight rev c ... he said he didn't but took down my name and number and said he'd call me when they had some.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

kloan said:


> If you get the chance, or are in the area, check out Carbon Computing (if you haven't already). My experience there has been good, as with my parents.


I will 2nd that....great bunch of guys. Scottich guy (can't remember his name) who works in the repairs department really went out of his way to help me out the other week after my hard drive died......Apple were jerking me around with a replacement (5-7 weeks!.....a dual G5, a Pro machine!......what, you think I'm just playing games on it?....it's for work dumbass, I need it going!)

so yeah....Carbon get my vote everytime and I will make a point of buying stuff from them even when the Apple Store opens......support your local retailer!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Just discovered Click On Macs (one block south & east of Carbon) and totally liked the vibe there. Not a fancy place but the staff were helpful, answering my annoying questions and they offer better pricing for service & repairs. I had a laptop emergency last week and front of the line service was almost 50% less than competitors. I actually ended up renting a Powerbook from them at a substantial savings over the competition. They didn't double dip either, did not charge for quickly diagnosing the Ibook, only the rental. I thought this was a nice gesture.

makes me want to shop there again....


----------



## Maegelin (Dec 11, 2004)

I can honestly say I had never been in a Mac store pre last week. I had two wonderful experinces though. Firstly I went to see a buddy of mine play at the DeGrassi house, I was elated to see that Carbon Computers was right next door. I bought an iTrip that day at Best Buy and couldn't figure it out, I walked in 10 minutes before close and asked for help. They were courteous and helpful, very straightforward as well.

Also was in the Compusmart Express at Scarborough Towne yesterday, prominent Apple products on display, staff were happyto answer Apple related questions (and they acutally had answers!).


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> If you get the chance, or are in the area, check out Carbon Computing (if you haven't already). My experience there has been good, as with my parents.


carbon computing is no longer just down the street from cpused - 
theyve moved to queen and broadview area.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I went into to Carbon last week to buy some ram and a hard drive. I stood around awhile looking at things and when no one approached me after about 10 minutes I went to the counter and stood again. I had to ask one of the CSR's for help. Ok so maybe people don't like to be bugged when they first walk in but after some time I expect someone to help me. Approximately 10 CSR's and 2 customers including me. Finally someone realized I wasn't in the store to keep warm. The CSR couldn't find PC133 Ram on his computer and the only Hard Drive for my G4 they had in stock was a 250 and of course without an extra card I can't really use that in my Sawtooth. All I can say is that I was not impressed by the people at Carbon.

John


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

I stopped shopping at Computer Systems Centre and CPUsed for the same reasons, arrogance. I don't shop were the sales staff acts like they don't need my business. Given all the options for purchasing a Mac, who needs the aggravation?  On top of that being rude would defiantly have me heading for the door. At this point I have had good sales and service from Carbon and so have my friends so I am sticking with them. I have never been in an Apple Store but I don’t imagine they will be any better than a retailer like Carbon (In fact they will probably be worse)  .

MM


----------



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

*Thanks goodness for Apple Store*

Mr Muggles,

The Apple stores in the US that I've been to (Santa Monica, NYC Soho) are a league above some of the Apple dealers that I've been to here in Toronto... 

I have never had a bad experience... and all of the staff are knowledgeable.. I especially like the Genuis Bar - where they can answer any questions!

Can't wait until Apple opens in Yorkdale... I would make the hike up north to buy from them.

And for you resellers.. get your act together... service and selection is what I care, not attitude!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

ACfly said:


> Mr Muggles,
> 
> The Apple stores in the US that I've been to (Santa Monica, NYC Soho) are a league above some of the Apple dealers that I've been to here in Toronto...
> 
> I have never had a bad experience... and all of the staff are knowledgeable.. I especially like the Genuis Bar - where they can answer any questions!


I have to agree I've been to Apple Stores in Atlanta, GA (Lenox Mall), San Diego, Buffalo, Chicago and Charlotte. The service has been excellent. I've even got things like free powerbook feet from them (no charge).

That being said I've had excellent service in the GTA from MacDoc and Digital Gary, who both went out of their way to point me in the right direction when I've needed things.


----------



## goobertech (Jan 24, 2005)

I have Horror stories of CPused , only one of my own ( $40 for a mac to VGA converter that I found later for $3.99) the rest are from people who come from them after they(CPused) says the computer can't be fixed or it will cost hundeds of dollars, and I get it going in thirty seconds , but then can't charge the people for , in truth I did not do any thing and I feel sorry for them have already gone to Cpused . 

I coined a saying of ' You have a better chance taking the computer to the metro zoo and letting two monkeys with rock fix it then them.'


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

Acfly and Da_Jonesy,

I am sure that these stores are great. The major difference is that in the US customer service is something that they take pride in. In my opinion there is no pride in customer service in Canada. For the simple reason that,*in general*, we don't take our retailers to task when they do wrong we meekly take it go try to find what we need elsewhere. It is not the Canadian way to make a fuss so retailers get away with treating their customers poorly. I really hope that the Apple Store at Yorkdale is run like an American store and it probably will be for the first year or so because the only model they have is their US counterparts but it will regress to the average before too long. I know that now I will be lambasted for being anti Canadian but that is not the case. I have noticed in my exstensive travels around Canada and the US that the one thing that Americans can, and do, do better than we do is service their customers.

MM


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

mr.muggles said:


> Acfly and Da_Jonesy,
> 
> I am sure that these stores are great. The major difference is that in the US customer service is something that they take pride in. In my opinion there is no pride in customer service in Canada. For the simple reason that,*in general*, we don't take our retailers to task when they do wrong we meekly take it go try to find what we need elsewhere. It is not the Canadian way to make a fuss so retailers get away with treating their customers poorly. I really hope that the Apple Store at Yorkdale is run like an American store and it probably will be for the first year or so because the only model they have is their US counterparts but it will regress to the average before too long. I know that now I will be lambasted for being anti Canadian but that is not the case. I have noticed in my exstensive travels around Canada and the US that the one thing that Americans can, and do, do better than we do is service their customers.
> 
> MM


 Muggles: I can't believe you find CS to be better in the US! I have been in the retail business for quite some time. I would say services I get in the US is average at best. I think Canadian retailers in general do better with CS in all honesty. If you want to experience CS, go to an Asian country like Japan, they really excel at this!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> I went into to Carbon last week to buy some ram and a hard drive. I stood around awhile looking at things and when no one approached me after about 10 minutes I went to the counter and stood again. I had to ask one of the CSR's for help. Ok so maybe people don't like to be bugged when they first walk in but after some time I expect someone to help me. Approximately 10 CSR's and 2 customers including me. Finally someone realized I wasn't in the store to keep warm. The CSR couldn't find PC133 Ram on his computer and the only Hard Drive for my G4 they had in stock was a 250 and of course without an extra card I can't really use that in my Sawtooth. All I can say is that I was not impressed by the people at Carbon.
> 
> John


 I want to apologize for your poor shopping experience. While we do try our best to make sure everyone on our sales team is 100%, sometimes we do mess up.

I encourage anyone who is dissatisfied with the Carbon shopping experience to contact me directly, and I will do what I can to make it right.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I find it rather odd that 100% of your "sales team" wasn't 100% that day....

I've had similar experiences at your store, I think you need to do more than post damage control.


----------



## Westie (Mar 17, 2004)

*Service at CPUsed sucks*

For a variety of reasons, I try to steer people away from CPUsed whenever I get the chance. As noted by several others, their service really does suck. And in many cases, their prices on used parts and computers are an outrage. I believe their sales philosophy is to prey on people's igrorance. I'm sure they've determined that there are enough Mac users in Toronto who don't know where else to go for better service and prices that they can just stick it to them and they'll continue to come back for more.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

On a positive note, my wife wanted a shuffle and we checked everywhere. Someone on the list recommended Light Computer Centre in Hamilton. They were great, did not have any available but unlike Carbon (laughed and said maybe in 3 weeks) took her name and phone number. The next day called and had the shuffle if she wanted. We drove from Toronto they were very helpful. If I lived in Hamilton I Light Computer Centre would be my local store.

John


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I use to buy allot of stuff from Carbon at there old location and now that they've moved it's hard to get down to there new location so in an emergency I have to go to CpUsed it's not the greatest service but in an emergency I can't do anything about it.

Laterz 

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Beaver.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I find service hit and miss at any store. It takes the right sort of person to work that gig. I blame the owners and managers for bad taste in hiring and managing skills more than the individual sales person.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

jlcinc said:


> On a positive note, my wife wanted a shuffle and we checked everywhere. Someone on the list recommended Light Computer Centre in Hamilton. They were great, did not have any available but unlike Carbon (laughed and said maybe in 3 weeks) took her name and phone number. The next day called and had the shuffle if she wanted. We drove from Toronto they were very helpful. If I lived in Hamilton I Light Computer Centre would be my local store.
> 
> John


That was me... Light Computers in Hamilton is a little gem. They do in a pinch when I need specific mac related things I can't get in Best Buy or FS. Recently an iPod shuffle for the Mrs. and a PodWave mini speaker.


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

I have to say, CPUsed has, in my experience, lousy customer service, big time markups and, as one person mentioned, they seem to prey on the ignorant. I go in every once in a while because it is very close to my house, but when I price check, they are marked up way over their competitors, and customer service, while difficult to maintain in any environment, is especially bad there. In the case of Carbon, for example, I'm not crazy about them, but they often offer good service. (I also have received the "Carbon Cold Shoulder") CPUsed, on the otherhand, has never shown me any reason why I should trust them. 

Still, as a lefty-type, I would encourage everyone to go with smaller, independent retailers (MacDoc, Digital Gary, ClicksOn, Carbon, etc.) as opposed to the Big Box retailers.


----------



## -Heath- (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm noticing that most complaints on this thread are about lack of product and I have a news flash for some of you. Apple products sell out. I used to live in Los Angeles and even at the Apple Stores in Hollywood, Apple products sell out. They're hot items. And more specifically, if you are upset that someone was out of stock on an iPod Shuffle in March 2005, then maybe you have anger management issues.

Also, in regards to the Apple Stores, I've shopped many times in them and they are beautiful and the best place to see the new stuff first. But if you have any questions about anything beyond prices, none of the staff will know the first thing about what you're talking about except for the staff at the genius bar, but the average wait is 30 - 45 minutes. Oh, and they don't have an onsite service centre. They mail your baby away for service.

And as far as the original post goes, That California comment was so obviously friendly sarcasm, there is harmlessness oozing out of my firewire port. If that offended you, then episodes of Full House must be far too shocking for you.

I'm not saying CPUsed is better than Carbon or vice versa. What I do notice is that both of them win all the customer service awards in the NOW and EYE magazine so if you had a bad experience, chances are you're one of the few or else it must be the rest of Toronto that has it wrong.

I'm sure a few angry posters on this thread have some legitimate customer service issues but unfortunately for the most part, this thread is full of whiners. These are good stores with good people. That's why they're well recognized and successful. Go ahead and take your business away from the place you hate and onto the next place where you will stay till that place steps on an eggshell and you then take your business somewhere else. It just goes around in a circle and nobody really loses.

-Heath-


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

-Heath- said:


> but unfortunately for the most part, this thread is full of whiners. These are good stores with good people. That's why they're well recognized and successful. Go ahead and take your business away from the place you hate and onto the next place where you will stay till that place steps on an eggshell and you then take your business somewhere else.
> -Heath-












Amen Brother!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

-Heath- said:


> I'm noticing that most complaints on this thread are about lack of product and I have a news flash for some of you. Apple products sell out.


People who have been upset about lack of product availability are not referring to a 'hot' product (at least they shouldn't be). They are referring to a product that is a staple item. 
We have a company here in Cambridge who became Mac authorized over a year ago. They have no stock of any product. Their only demo machine when I was in there back in January was an eMac. Their standard answer is "we can get it for you" which is typical of too many Apple dealers in Ontario (can't comment on the rest of the country). I wonder why so many dealers get into something without making a SOLID investment. Buy some product, arrange consignment deals or a return arrangement in exchange for having the product IN STOCK. I don't want to hear the words "we can order it for you" because I can go home and order it myself... online. You wouldn't expect to walk into a your corner convenience store and ask for milk and hear "we don't have it in stock, but we can order it for you". 
Retailers must realize that they need to provide a reason for people to deal with them. They can provide two things that buying online can't, immediate product, and service.


-Heath- said:


> I'm not saying CPUsed is better than Carbon or vice versa. What I do notice is that both of them win all the customer service awards in the NOW and EYE magazine so if you had a bad experience, chances are you're one of the few or else it must be the rest of Toronto that has it wrong.


Do you really believe that these polls are run fairly? If a business is going to mis-treat their customers, what's to stop them from finding a way to stuff the ballet boxes. 


-Heath- said:


> I'm sure a few angry posters on this thread have some legitimate customer service issues but unfortunately for the most part, this thread is full of whiners. These are good stores with good people.


You may be right and there are a few stores that have been unfairly bashed. Unfortunately there are too many stores that serve their 'regulars' well and turn a blind eye to the stranger who walks in or worse, make him/her feel unwelcome. Many of these so-called 'regulars' actually contribute little to the store's bottom line but receive better treatement. 
All I want is this:

- good product selection IN STOCK
- good hours of service (i.e. open when most retailers are open)
- a location that doesn't make me drive out to the middle of nowhere (i.e. First Avenue RIP)
- an understanding that there is another world out there, what's wrong with a retailer who carries both platforms and... heaven forbid... shows integration!
- can either provide, or has established relationships with that can provide: hardware installation, network configuration, training, cabling (for those that need it), support
- understands that I am running a business and that I need my computer every day, even if I wasn't using it to run a business
- educates themelves and their staff and knows when an announcement has been made with regards to a new product, I don't want to educate my computer dealer unless it is something that is unique to my needs

In return, I will provide:

- loyalty whenever possible, even it it means paying 5% more (10% maybe, anything greater no way!) for the same product that I can purchase elsewhere including pc dealers (i.e. for Ram and printers that are platform independant)
- payment for services... if I need to get 'trained' on something, I'll pay for it, I expect a little service for free when I buy something, but I understand that you are in business to make a return on your investment
- my 'word of mouth', most satisfied customers can drive traffic better than most of your advertising 

On that last point, retailers should understand that there is an incredible potential out there right now. Windows users are fed up with viruses, spyware, systems failures, etc. A huge amount of computer users purchased their first computers 5-6 years ago and those systems need to be replaced if they haven't already done so. The iPod has captured the world and has opened up the eyes of a lot of people to the type of products that Apple has produces for 29 years. I get asked all the time about what I love about my Mac and I'll tell people its strengths and its weaknesses. The one weakness that comes up over and over again is that there is no reseller that I feel has done enough to earn my 100% endorsement. Anyone new to the Mac platform needs to have someone they can trust and if they are treated right, they will tell their friends, and their business associates, and perhaps convince their employers to make the switch as well.

In my opinion, it is time that somebody stepped up to the plate and answered the call...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

<I>Do you really believe that these polls are run fairly? If a business is going to mis-treat their customers, what's to stop them from finding a way to stuff the ballet boxes. </I>

That's a fairly serious accusation. I have been in corporate sales for almost 5 years at Carbon. At this point most of my new customers come to me from personal recommendations from people I have been helping for over 4 years. I could draw a substantial flow-chart of customers that been recommended by another customer who was recommended by another customer and so on. 

Toronto has one of the largest creative communities in North America. Because of this the percentage of Mac users in Toronto is probably higher than most North American cities. Now Magazine is a left-leaning free weekly magazine which is picked up by a lot of these creative types (graphic designers, photographers, musicians etc) who tend to be Mac users and is probably the reason why Mac dealers always score high in these polls.

If you can present evidence, testimony, rumour, hearsay, witnesses or anything to back up your accusations about ballot-stuffing please present it here. Otherwise please keep your conspiracy-theories to yourself.

The fact that a groundless accusation like that comes from another computer-based dealer is (you say in your signature that you sell software such as DayLight), in my personal opinion, very unprofessional.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've bought many products from CPUsed and Carbon Computing,
I'd have to say that neither one is better or worse than the other.
It's a business and if you really want the best deal then it's buyer beware,
Or in some cases it's just pure luck that you got a really good or better deal.

Whatever...I've always been a little late in getting the best deal from either store,
But if I ever got a bad deal (Which I have in the past)...I would never cry about it.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Heath said:


> What I do notice is that both of them win all the customer service awards in the NOW and EYE magazine so if you had a bad experience, chances are you're one of the few or else it must be the rest of Toronto that has it wrong.


Possibly, but I think those reader's polls are generally pretty moronic. Now isn't completely directed at computer stores, but with all these awards, lists and polls, it's always good to look at who wins in the other categories. 

Generally, it's the stores with the most coverage that win--look at some of the 2003 winners (the only list I found after a quick search): Swiss Chalet for Best BBQ chicken, or Red Lobster for best Seafood restaurant. Like, my ass. HMV for best CD store, Ikea for best futon store. There are some rare gems in there, but it generally seems to be by best guess. If you're given 5 options and an "other" you can fill in, most of the people who fill in the ballot are going to pick an option based on what stores they've heard of or passed by as likely as based on where they've shopped. You don't leave any blanks when you're being entered in a draw for prizes or whatever (okay, so I don't know the incentive, but it's gotta be something). 

I bet that If there was a "Worst of Toronto," you'd see a lot of the same businesses appearing on the list!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> I was most dissappointed with the level of service that i received when I was at CPUsed yesterday! What a bunch of crappy people - especially Matt, whom seemed to be the incharge salesman.


Of course you have to realize that CPUsed has an enormous turn over and this
guy could very well be cleaning toilets in Queens Park by now.

I was thinking of selling toilets for CPUsed at one point...Errr...I mean used Mac's.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Keep in mind that most retail jobs don't pay much more than minimum wage. I'm not talking about CPUsed specifically, but it's like that everywhere. Could be one reason for high turn-overs and testy salespeople


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Very true and maybe I'm old school, but your rate of pay is no excuse for not doing what is expected of you. If you don't like the rate, don't take the job, if you do, then do the job.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Funny, no one has mentioned the fact that the dealers that win "best of" in Now Mag etc. always seem to be the ones that advertise in these rags....Hmm....

Regardless, the comment made by Carbon worker ("we're voted best") is IMHO ludicrous and completely meaningless, and the daylight guy did not make any accusation, he simply stated the truth...

I suppose the Carbon guy believes that 4 out of 5 dentists recommend Trident!?

Mel


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> If you can present evidence, testimony, rumour, hearsay, witnesses or anything to back up your accusations about ballot-stuffing please present it here. Otherwise please keep your conspiracy-theories to yourself.


that seems awfully defensive and unprofessional in and of itself
one would think that you would have taken the high road

perhaps it would be best to contact the people who had bad experiences and try to fix their problems

honey vs. vinegar and all that

/end lecture


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Melonie said:


> Funny, no one has mentioned the fact that the dealers that win "best of" in Now Mag etc. always seem to be the ones that advertise in these rags....Hmm....
> 
> Regardless, the comment made by Carbon worker ("we're voted best") is IMHO ludicrous and completely meaningless, and the daylight guy did not make any accusation, he simply stated the truth...
> 
> ...


CPUsed has not advertised in Now Magazine for years.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> that seems awfully defensive and unprofessional in and of itself
> one would think that you would have taken the high road
> 
> perhaps it would be best to contact the people who had bad experiences and try to fix their problems
> ...


I stand behind the comment I made. I don't think people on this board should be going around making accusing coments like "what's to stop them from finding a way to stuff the ballet boxes". Does he really think we sit around as a company and fill out ballots so we can win a magazine award? The fact that he represents a dealer on this board and putting down another dealer is what I felt was unprofessional.

Edit: The dealers on this board (Gary, MacDoc, Carbon, etc) do not post about each other on this board. We don't knock each other and I have nothing but the upmost respect for them. The main problem I had with the accusing post was that it came from Oakbridge who is a compeating dealer (on some Mac software, anyway). Just imagine how this board would be if all the dealers started accusing each other of unfair/illegal/immoral business practices on a regular basis, especially when the accusations are not based in fact.

That is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I've always been very impressed with Creative Technology. I go to the Burlington store but have sent friends to the Toronto one as well for repairs. They are very helpful and respectful and I have referred several people to them who have bought complete systems so it does pay to offer good service. I always try to give them the business instead of ordering from Apple.

I too liked Light in Hamilton - also quite helpful even if you're just making a little purchase and I've seen the salesmen be sooooo patient with really annoying, obnoxious customers.

I've never gone to CPUsed but a friend had a terrible experience with getting a bad stick of RAM and them not returning her calls - her husband had to package up her machine and show up in the store to get them to respond.  I think they mostly shop at Carbon now.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> <I>Do you really believe that these polls are run fairly? If a business is going to mis-treat their customers, what's to stop them from finding a way to stuff the ballet boxes. </I>
> 
> That's a fairly serious accusation. I have been in corporate sales for almost 5 years at Carbon. At this point most of my new customers come to me from personal recommendations from people I have been helping for over 4 years. I could draw a substantial flow-chart of customers that been recommended by another customer who was recommended by another customer and so on.


That's what should happen and I hope that it continues. I also hope that if someone is not personally recommended to you, that you and the other members of your company give them the same attention. Too often a 'stranger in a strange land' is made to feel unwanted. You shouldn't have to have a personal invitation to be given fair treatment and I'm sorry if this hurts but Mac dealers in general have been very guilty of this. If your company has never done this, than forgive me, you do not deserve to be includee in my comments.


CarbonKen said:


> If you can present evidence, testimony, rumour, hearsay, witnesses or anything to back up your accusations about ballot-stuffing please present it here. Otherwise please keep your conspiracy-theories to yourself.
> 
> The fact that a groundless accusation like that comes from another computer-based dealer is (you say in your signature that you sell software such as DayLight), in my personal opinion, very unprofessional.


After reading farfisa's post, I realize that they were able to describe my opinion of Reader's Polls much better than I did. They can be horribly misleading.

As for my company, we are a software solutions provider who strives to treat each potential customer with the same care and respect. However we are also customer who requires hardware and other essentials. I was making comments based on my experiences in dealing with Mac retailers over the past 20 years.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jesus Murphy! Just because we're all sitting behind the comfort of our anonymous computer monitors doesn't mean we can throw about baseless accusations about ballot stuffing! Put up some damned evidence, or consider the accusation as slander. In fact, one would not think it unreasonable for Carbon to take legal issue with your careless accusation.

That's an unbelievable display of bad form.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

That is exactly the reason people say things like that because they are sitting behind the ANONYMOUS computer monitor and their ANONYMOUS avatar. Imagine what this forum would be like with real names attached to every post and maybe even a photo thrown in. It seems, though, that most people want the anonymity for exactly that reason.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

OakBridge said in his last post that farfisa described what he meant to say about the ballot-stuffing better than he did. Not that we DIRECTLY stuffed it, but instead these ballots are usually flawed by their very nature. At least that's what I think he meant.

I appreciate him clarifying that.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Understood


----------



## -Heath- (Oct 21, 2004)

I find it funny that after my post, the only thing anyone could argue was the accuracy of the Now and Eye polls. I think CarbonKen makes a hella good point about it being a big accusation, and I'm too lazy to scroll up and double check who made the point that the polls are flawed because Red Lobster wins for seafood but I see your point. However, I think the fact that stores like CARBON and CPUSED can win awards in a poll that's pretty much owned by big name corporations is more of a testament to them than a slag.

But fine. Forget my point about the polls. Set it aside. I think it was one of the smallest points I made. I still think it's ludacris to be angry at a store for not having stock on Apple product. Any of it. Somebody posted that stores should have more product. Dude, there isn't any. Like I said: Even the Apple Stores go out of stock on a regular basis.

Apple is the Porsche of computers. Apple makes the best performing, most stable, most beautiful computers on the planet. I'm sure that's not up for debate at least on this forum. But Porsche only makes so many cars a year. They let the demand exceed the supply because they know their product is so great and wanted that people will wait for it. They only make as much as they feel they should because they put the legacy of their product before their bottom line.

I believe Apple to be the same. And for anybody that judges the quality of a product, or the quality of service based on what's in stock, then I got a great website for ya.

www.dell.ca

-Heath-


----------



## powerbooker (Mar 21, 2005)

*why not just shop online?*

I'm just wondering. How come people don't just order iPod's and iPod shuffles online?

free shipping, no need to look all over the place for it...
and as long as you know what you want, then it's really a simple click away...

www.apple.com/ca 

i can understand if you have questions about the product, but it seems like a lot of people rather drive around and compare local retailers and waste their gas and time...and it's not like it'll be any cheaper...

for computers I understand, it's important to have service, but for items like iPods? why even waste time?

is there something that I don't know about here?


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Because if you bought everything from Apple online, when you did need the help and expertise of a local reseller, you would return to their place of business only to find it boarded up or turned into a variety store!

There is no substitute for being able to go into a store, touch the product and get your questions answered. Qualified resellers are already failing at an amazing rate.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

powerbooker said:


> I'm just wondering. How come people don't just order iPod's and iPod shuffles online?
> 
> free shipping, no need to look all over the place for it...
> and as long as you know what you want, then it's really a simple click away...
> ...



I guess some of us (myself included) just like to see a product before we buy it. I know when I bought my Shuffle it was a lot different looking then what i expected - despite having seen it in commercials and online... Sometimes websites don't give you all you need to know or maybe want to know.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

To address your point, Heath, about stock in an apple reseller's store: I think the issue here is that I can choose to go to a reseller or I can choose to order online. If the reseller is telling me that he can order it for me then there is no incentive for me to go to the reseller. I can't order a porsche online so I am stuck going to the showroom. Presumably a showroom will have some kind of stock to look at, at least. When a reseller offers me no incentive to go to the store then why bother?

Powerbooker, I agree with you about buying online but just to play devil's advocate... not everybody has a credit card. Not everybody wishes to use their credit card in that way. Some people want the "hands on" experience before they buy. Some people want instant gratification and want the item when they pay for it. 

Just some thoughts of mine.


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

> Red Lobster wins for seafood


And Mandarin wins for best Chinese food. _What?_ I'm not discounting the retail winners- I think they're perceived and voted on differently, but the restaurant 'best of' section is definitely flawed.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

The sad and universal fact is that smart ass young mostly male kids toil for min. wage in ALL these places. The margins are mostly very thin on these products (at least the hardware stuff). Combine those two things and you have little motivation for good service. 

I know all four places mentioned in this thread like the back of my hand, and I've had terrible experiences in every single one of them. Carbon, Click ON, CPUsed, Comp. Systems Centre--been shopping at some of them for ten or more years depending on the place. 

Click ON held my computer hostage and told me I had run up a $700 bill repairing the hard drive of a $500 computer. When I told them who I was and how seriously I was going to embarass them for their nonsense, that was the end of that. Nice. 

CPUsed got a customer service award from MacWorld and never looked back, despite the fact that I was one of Jim's first customers back when he worked out of his home and he pulled a bait and switch on me. Very nice. Haven't shopped there in a very long time--the place is a gouge fest. 

Computer Systems Centre: the two owners at the top are vipers. They streamlined themselves to do corporate and make crazy dollars off repairs, and man, do they nail you. I've been privvy to many customer screaming matches over the years over their bills and policies. That said, individual sales people have been, alternatively, helpful and useless. 

Carbon is where I shop now, because it's close and easy, but not because I like it. The staff is often, regularly, TERRIBLE. The arrogance and utter contempt is so palpable that I want to smack SOME of them (Kevin especially...Ron should fire his ass asap.) Sometimes I get decent service and am satisfied. Most times, like others, I stand around and wait for them to stop staring at their screens and actually ask me if I need help. How they could allow staff to stare at their screens on the retail floor and not make eye contact with a customer is amazing to me. 

Like others, I have had AMAZING service at Apple stores in the states, most recently in L.A. I LOVED shopping there. 

And yes, it's a cultural difference. Canadians are, generally, lousy at service. 

Inevitably, someone will chime in that customer ask stupid questions and don't buy, but my response is: find a job you like doing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

-Heath- said:


> I still think it's *ludacris* to be angry at a store for not having stock on Apple product.


Rap strikes again... this is ludicrous.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

mactrombone said:


> To address your point, Heath, about stock in an apple reseller's store: I think the issue here is that I can choose to go to a reseller or I can choose to order online. If the reseller is telling me that he can order it for me then there is no incentive for me to go to the reseller. I can't order a porsche online so I am stuck going to the showroom. Presumably a showroom will have some kind of stock to look at, at least. When a reseller offers me no incentive to go to the store then why bother?
> 
> Powerbooker, I agree with you about buying online but just to play devil's advocate... not everybody has a credit card. Not everybody wishes to use their credit card in that way. Some people want the "hands on" experience before they buy. Some people want instant gratification and want the item when they pay for it.
> 
> Just some thoughts of mine.


Two very good points. I couldn't have said it better myself. I get the impression that ost retailers don't want to (or choose not to) make a serious investment. They are reluctant to tie up capital in inventory. Perhaps Ken or one of the other resellers can explain why this appears to be the problem. I can understand not stocking obscure items, but in this day and age, you can computerize and generate automatic orders to keep products in stock as much as possible. I don't want to start another flame, but perhaps there are reasons why it makes it difficult to maintain a well stocked store. And I'm not referring to 'hot' products.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Not all stores are price protected by Apple. A dealer gets no advance notice from Apple on new product announcements so if Apple bring out a new model and drop the retail price by several hundred dollars the dealer takes a beating and has no option but to sell the unit way below cost. Not a great way to keep a business afloat! 

Stock problems can also be cused by Apple. Although we now have Mac mini's in stock, we still have not received the balance of the order that we placed on the day that they were announced back in January!


----------



## mike_l (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd say the best part of the sales experience at CPUsed is that tall, dark and handsome salesperson always behind the counter on Fridays and Saturdays.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

imachungry said:


> Click ON held my computer hostage and told me I had run up a $700 bill repairing the hard drive of a $500 computer. When I told them who I was and how seriously I was going to embarass them for their nonsense, that was the end of that.


    WOW! Who are you? Not many people can sneak out of a bill like that.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> Two very good points. I couldn't have said it better myself. I get the impression that ost retailers don't want to (or choose not to) make a serious investment. They are reluctant to tie up capital in inventory. Perhaps Ken or one of the other resellers can explain why this appears to be the problem. I can understand not stocking obscure items, but in this day and age, you can computerize and generate automatic orders to keep products in stock as much as possible. I don't want to start another flame, but perhaps there are reasons why it makes it difficult to maintain a well stocked store. And I'm not referring to 'hot' products.


I'm just a corporate sales person, I don't have knowledge of what we order and why.

What I can tell you is that I am in the market to buy a house in Toronto, and the amount of money we have tied up in current stock of iPod Shuffles ALONE could buy me a house in Toronto in the price-range I am looking at. If we don't have something in stock I would guess it's not because we're not ordering it, it's because it's not being sent to us.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Heck! With that many Shuffles you could use them to build your house . . . they seem to be pretty sturdy little boxes! ;-)


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Bjornbro said:


> WOW! Who are you? Not many people can sneak out of a bill like that.


Not like I'm a celebrity; rather, someone that could cause lots of trouble for them gouging me on a routine hard drive recovery. I suspect most Canadian sheep would have paid the bill and kept quiet.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Just to add fuel to the fire... I was just in the Apple Store in Buffalo. I stopped in as I am very close to pulling the trigger on a Mac Mini as a media center for my HDTV.

When I came I was immediately approached by a store rep. He asked if I was familiar with Apple computers and within 3 questions he understood exactly what my level of expertise with Apple computers was and exactly what I wanted. He gave me various options on what to get (not upselling me anything) and how to get the best price. He asked if I was a teacher, I said no but my wife is... he then proceded to pull up the Apple Educational Store and priced what i was looking for there.

I was astounded... not only were they going to sell me exactly what I wanted (no more no less) they also went out of their way to find me the best price.

THAT is what I call customer service.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

da_jonesy, sounds good to me! i wonder if the Apple store here will be as good.. I suspect not.. but we'll see soon 'nuf.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

da_jonsey said:


> and how to get the best price. He asked if I was a teacher, I said no but my wife is... he then proceded to pull up the Apple Educational Store and priced what i was looking for there.


I wish I could make that same offer


----------



## -Heath- (Oct 21, 2004)

mactrombone said:


> To address your point, Heath, about stock in an apple reseller's store: I think the issue here is that I can choose to go to a reseller or I can choose to order online. If the reseller is telling me that he can order it for me then there is no incentive for me to go to the reseller. I can't order a porsche online so I am stuck going to the showroom. Presumably a showroom will have some kind of stock to look at, at least. When a reseller offers me no incentive to go to the store then why bother?


I think you can order a Porsche online. But the point of my brilliant analogy is that in many cases with higher end cars, especially new and popular ones, they are not in stock and are usually ordered and paid for long in advance. 

And I'm not knocking buying online. I personally prefer it. I like customizing. I also like student pricing. I'm just defending these stores cause I find people are so quick to just trash a place because it didn't meet their unrealistic expectations.

Also, good to hear if some folks have found knowledgable staff at Apple Stores. I've always found Apple Store employees to be very polite and eager to help, but not very knowledgable about their product beyond pricing and specs. Anytime I've ever asked them about anything, they've always just sent me over to the genius bar where the wait was too long.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

*We do try...*



Oakbridge said:


> I get the impression that most retailers don't want to (or choose not to) make a serious investment. They are reluctant to tie up capital in inventory. Perhaps Ken or one of the other resellers can explain why this appears to be the problem. I can understand not stocking obscure items, but in this day and age, you can computerize and generate automatic orders to keep products in stock as much as possible. I don't want to start another flame, but perhaps there are reasons why it makes it difficult to maintain a well stocked store. And I'm not referring to 'hot' products.


We do try to make the investment. Unfortunately, we just don't get the product we order. We have customers that are furious with us that they've been waiting 8 weeks for a product. We have to explain we ordered the product 8 weeks ago, but the supplier just isn't delivering. Then stores like Best Buy magically get them, yet we are still waiting for product at our end. Some people even go online, order it, get it within a few days, and we've had pending orders for weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

paul_sells_macs said:


> Not all stores are price protected by Apple. A dealer gets no advance notice from Apple on new product announcements so if Apple bring out a new model and drop the retail price by several hundred dollars the dealer takes a beating and has no option but to sell the unit way below cost. Not a great way to keep a business afloat!
> 
> Stock problems can also be caused by Apple. Although we now have Mac mini's in stock, we still have not received the balance of the order that we placed on the day that they were announced back in January!


I'll second that. We have to deal with a lot of upset customers the day after price drops. The customer expects us to hand over the difference, when in reality, we have not been price protected. I try and get the customer the best deal on future purchases to somewhat compensate them for being screwed by the price drop, but that doesn't always satisfy the client. Sometimes nothing I can do can help the situation. We've lost clients that way, by no fault of our own. Oh well. What can you do against Goliath when you have no stone to throw?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We do try to make the investment. Unfortunately, we just don't get the product we order. We have customers that are furious with us that they've been waiting 8 weeks for a product. We have to explain we ordered the product 8 weeks ago, but the supplier just isn't delivering. Then stores like Best Buy magically get them, yet we are still waiting for product at our end. Some people even go online, order it, get it within a few days, and we've had pending orders for weeks.


Are you talking about Apple product or third party product? Are these suppliers the direct manufacturers or are they distributors? Are there alternatives? 

I wonder how many manufacturers/developers might actually know about these types of situations where products are on order for 8 weeks. Perhaps if they did, they would find another method of getting product to you. I also believe that smaller suppliers (again not distributors) might be willing to find ways to provide stock either on consignment basis, or with a proper return policy and/or price protection for retailers. 

I want to walk into a retailer and be able to walk out with product (hot products excluded). However I don't want my reseller to be put into a position where they can't justify carrying an appropriate amount of inventory because they can't afford to take the hit should a product not sell, or should the price be lowered. 

I have been in stores and looked at the product on their shelves and scratched my head thinking 'why'? At the same time they don't stock a product that I would expect would be a big seller and I think 'why not'. Case in point, I've been in a number of Mac dealers from Etobicoke to Burlington to Waterloo. I can't ever remember seeing a copy of QuickBooks on the shelf. I have an older TiPowerBook (500 mHz) and needed a battery. No problem getting a battery for a current model but how many new laptop owners buy a second battery? Machines that are 3-4 years old need new batteries. Nobody had one in stock.

My background is retail merchandising systems. I know that even a basic inventory system should be able to track what sells and what doesn't, weeks of supply, minimum/maximum stock levels, etc. I'm trying to figure out where the problem lies, is it with the stores not making the right buying decisions? The distributors not stocking product or not fulfilling orders correctly?

Or is this a typical distributors not caring because it is Mac product?

Not complaining... just curious...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> Are you talking about Apple product or third party product? ...


Apple.



Oakbridge said:


> Case in point, I've been in a number of Mac dealers from Etobicoke to Burlington to Waterloo. I can't ever remember seeing a copy of QuickBooks on the shelf. ...


Intuit no longer allows retail sales of QuickBooks. The ONLY way to get Quickbooks in Canada is to order direct from Intuit.



Oakbridge said:


> I have an older TiPowerBook (500 mHz) and needed a battery. No problem getting a battery for a current model but how many new laptop owners buy a second battery? Machines that are 3-4 years old need new batteries. Nobody had one in stock....


We try to stock at least one at all times.



Oakbridge said:


> I'm trying to figure out where the problem lies, is it with the stores not making the right buying decisions? The distributors not stocking product or not fulfilling orders correctly?


In our situation, 95% of the problems are caused by the distributors.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Digital_Gary said:


> I wish I could make that same offer


Gary,

I will not likely buy it there. The only point I was making was on the quality of the service, and have no fear... you guys rock in books as well (having helped me out of a bind trying to get a copy of OSX 10.1).


----------



## mike_l (Apr 5, 2005)

I hear CSC employees eat babies, and Carbon employees undergo mandatory castration.

Being eunuchs allows them to sing the corporate tune all that much more shrill.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

not a fan of CPused myself I have my own horror story, about buying an SCSI drive for my old G3 they told me it was SCSI I dont home and it was IDE, and then when i took it back they insisted it was SCSI after the sales guy talked to about 3 people and went into the back 4 or 5 times he then agreed with me and came out with a 2 gig when i had a 4 gig in the 1st place.

Side note to theis story I asked what the deal was with selling used hard drives with data still on them, I pointed out they could be infected witha virus for all i knew and i was told macs dont get viruses. Oh they dont? NO what you should have said idiot sales person is they dont get viruses like windows usuers do, there are mac viruses and they are out there thats why norton has an anti virus app for the mac.

on and while im bitching and moaning here, ill never go to carbon because I couldnt get a quick question answered on the phone all I got was an endless strain of answearing machines. All I wanted to know was if they took Amex thats it, the guy i finally got in service wouldnt answear and transfered my call to another answearing machine.

oh i shop at clickon on eastern ave (if its still there) if i really must go to a store

shoe


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mike_l said:


> I hear CSC employees eat babies, and Carbon employees undergo mandatory castration.
> 
> Being eunuchs allows them to sing the corporate tune all that much more shrill.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

> I hear CSC employees eat babies, and Carbon employees undergo mandatory castration.


That's funny, got any more?


----------



## mike_l (Apr 5, 2005)

Heart said:


> That's funny, got any more?


Yeah, this one time, I went into CSC, and aksed for a LaCie external Hard Disk, or something like that, and when the sales-slave came back out with the product, he aksed "DO YOU ACCEPT THE MORNING STAR, BAAL, AS THE GUARDIAN OF YOUR VILE SOUL?"

and I said, 'what?'

and then he said, 'that'll be $369'

and then I ran out of the store, down the street to Canada Computers, where, after the staff ignored me for 20 minutes, they sold me a poor fitting case, and a Maxtor drive, which had been illegally shipped from China, for half the cost of the LaCie drive.

The moral of the story is that CPUsed employees are neither Satanists nor are they a money raising front for the Chinese Triad.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

mike_l said:


> Yeah, this one time, I went into CSC, and aksed for a LaCie external Hard Disk, or something like that, and when the sales-slave came back out with the product, he aksed "DO YOU ACCEPT THE MORNING STAR, BAAL, AS THE GUARDIAN OF YOUR VILE SOUL?"
> 
> and I said, 'what?'
> 
> ...


now that's funny! when's your next appearance?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

you can catch him live, 5 days a week, at your neighbourhood CPUsed.


----------



## mike_l (Apr 5, 2005)

kloan said:


> you can catch him live, 5 days a week, at your neighbourhood CPUsed.


_Two_ days a week, thank you very much. You can find me the remaining days of the week pursuing the lofty goal of a History degree...

... so I can work in the history factory when I graduate ...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

mike_l said:


> _Two_ days a week, thank you very much.


I had a friend/former co-worker working at CPUsed, Wayne Bryan. He was a service receiver in the back. Is he still there?


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

like all good mac discussions, this thread needs more frequent and more elaborate car analogies.

also: this seems to be a carbon love orgy. is there any way a guy can get a reacharound?

matt=hitler. or so i've heard.


----------



## mike_l (Apr 5, 2005)

gozer said:


> like all good mac discussions, this thread needs more frequent and more elaborate car analogies.


You see, Macs are like tall people, PCs are like short people.



gozer said:


> lalso: this seems to be a carbon love orgy. is there any way a guy can get a reacharound?


Nah, they only keep company with their own kind, if yah know what I mean.

so....um.... yeah. I think we've hijacked this thread.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

mike_l said:


> You see, Macs are like tall people, PCs are like short people.



that's a rather bold statement, not to mention complete bullsh*t.



> Nah, they only keep company with their own kind, if yah know what I mean.
> 
> so....um.... yeah. I think we've hijacked this thread.


i see. i would refute this, but i'm distracted by the big carbon computing ad at the top of the page and it's possible implications. i'm also distracted by bright colours and thoughts of rural western europe.

this just in: matt killed the pope.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

gozer said:


> matt=hitler. or so i've heard.


Me?


----------

